# Heat Press License Plates



## dawn20 (Sep 4, 2006)

I would like to know about using a heat press to do license plates. Can you use an inkjet printer? What type of plates are the best? Does the design last long? Thanks for the help.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi there,
I heat press license plates all the time. I use Unisub plates and Artanium sublimation inks.
I have been doing them for years & they turn out great. There is also aluminum plates coated
for sublimation but I have not tried them. if you are not into sublimation, you will need an Epson inkjet printer that is compatible with sublimation inks and a regular heat press. I use a Hix clamshell.

If you need more info you can contact me again.

Lar


----------



## jo2pac (Feb 5, 2012)

i need your help to know more about license plates ink needed 
and if a regular sublimation ink is good with heat press 
and about that UV no problem seems like that frog thing is working fine with others
let me know please cause im about to order some for a customer
thanks


----------



## mmgilley (Nov 6, 2017)

I am looking for a new angle on the vinyl world. I want to do metal license plates. Can you use Heat transfer vinyl on them and does it last a long time? Or is adhesive vinyl better for this?
Thank you for your help.
Melinda


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

mmgilley said:


> I am looking for a new angle on the vinyl world. I want to do metal license plates. Can you use Heat transfer vinyl on them and does it last a long time? Or is adhesive vinyl better for this?
> Thank you for your help.
> Melinda


Adhesive backed vinyl or dyesub. 
I dont see any reason to use HTV on a license plate.


----------



## capaldo13 (Jan 7, 2022)

L


mmgilley said:


> I am looking for a new angle on the vinyl world. I want to do metal license plates. Can you use Heat transfer vinyl on them and does it last a long time? Or is adhesive vinyl better for this?
> Thank you for your help.
> Melinda


I use HTV all the time on metal license plates. Mostly when I wanna add some serious sparkle and use glitter htv! 😍 it’s amazing too and customers love the shine! so that’s one reason to use it htv! 😏


----------

